# Silent Knight Panel..



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I picked up a new account today to maintain an addressable FACP.. #5808.

It turns out these smoke detectors can only be checked by canned smoke.. no test button like a System Sensor 2W-b.. 

The ceilings are 14 ft. high and around (50) smokes 

Why not test button, just really makes no sense


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A stick of conduit, a funnel, and a can of smoke, no ladder needed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> A stick of conduit, a funnel, and a can of smoke, no ladder needed.


I bought a "telescopic smoke tester kit" for this account.. just seemed a better idea than climbing a ladder.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a "telescopic smoke tester kit"


You testing smoke detectors on the moon? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

stars13bars2 said:


> You testing smoke detectors on the moon? :laughing:


:laughing::no: :thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a "telescopic smoke tester kit" for this account.. just seemed a better idea than climbing a ladder.


aka a pokey stick.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> aka a pokey stick.


It don't take batteries ya know :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It don't take batteries ya know :laughing:


yes, yes I know.........not all of them do.......:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> yes, yes I know.........not all of them do.......:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

We have one of those for an account we have in Suffolk. Well worth it and you can also put in cans of air to clean out the detectors. Also most likely they can be tested with a magnet.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I picked up a new account today to maintain an addressable FACP.. #5808.
> 
> It turns out these smoke detectors can only be checked by canned smoke.. no test button like a System Sensor 2W-b..
> 
> ...


#1- NFPA 72- 14.4.2.2 says so- gotta make sure the smoke chamber sees smoke. (of course i had to look it up! I got a life ya know!)

#2- 1" Pvc with a 45 on it and a 1/2 gatorade bottle makes a wonderful tester.


Also- every 10 years you are 'supposed to take out a percentage of heat detectors-send them out for testing- replace removed with new- and if 1 fails-send out some more-.

Tons of money in FA !!! the code is on your side !!!!

Now with suppression- Double whammy!!! Insurance company and the code dictate!!!!:thumbup:

Beats the heck outa 4" in the snow!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a "telescopic smoke tester kit" for this account.. just seemed a better idea than climbing a ladder.



Did ya get it for under $250?


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

You should be testing smoke detectors with smoke as it is a functional test rather than hitting the test button.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> You should be testing smoke detectors with smoke as it is a functional test rather than hitting the test button.


 
System Sensor.. (the manufacture)... says to use the test button 

I am following their guidelines...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I do not believe I have seen a smoke with a test button??? Aside from line voltage smokes I have never heard of an addressable device with a test button.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I do not believe I have seen a smoke with a test button??? Aside from line voltage smokes I have never heard of an addressable device with a test button.


I use these smoke detectors.. easy install and testing

http://www.systemsensor.com/html/cd.html?UniqueID=1


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I use these smoke detectors.. easy install and testing
> 
> http://www.systemsensor.com/html/cd.html?UniqueID=1


same ones i use:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting, I am going to ask my FA instructor about these never seen one with a test button before. Always thought you needed to test them with canned smoke.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Interesting, I am going to ask my FA instructor about these never seen one with a test button before. Always thought you needed to test them with canned smoke.


 

Testing
Detectors must be tested after installation and following maintenance.
NOTE: Before testing, notify the proper authorities that maintenance is being
performed and the system will be temporarily out of service. Disable the zone
or system undergoing maintenance to prevent any unwanted alarms.​

Ensure proper wiring and power is applied. 
​_After power up, allow 80 seconds_​
_for the detector to stabilize before testing._
​Test i​

​3 Series detectors as follows:

A. Test Switch
​1. An opening for the recessed test switch is located on the detector housing
(See Figure 5).
2. Insert a small screwdriver or allen wrench (0.18​

​˝ max.) into the test​
switch opening; push and hold.
3. If the detector is within the listed sensitivity limits, the detector’s red​​
LED should light within five seconds.​


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

But wouldn't that just test that the sensitivity of the detector is within limits? It would not test the actual operation of the detector...


----------



## Useless Troll (Apr 16, 2010)

I've always tested smoke detector with a magnet on a stick. Most AHJ's in my area accept this method when commissioning a system.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> But wouldn't that just test that the sensitivity of the detector is within limits? It would not test the actual operation of the detector...


 
Just looked again and smoke test is also mentioned.

B. Smoke Entry Test​Hold a smoldering punk stick or cotton wick at the side of the detector and​gently blow the smoke through the detector until it alarms


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ahh ok, just bouncing questions around...I haven't gotten into too much commissioning and verification of FA systems yet.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Useless Troll said:


> I've always tested smoke detector with a magnet on a stick. Most AHJ's in my area accept this method when *commissioning a system*.


What about routine testing??


----------



## Useless Troll (Apr 16, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> What about routine testing??



Same. Using the magnet is exactly the same as pushing the test switch on the detector but much easier.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> But wouldn't that just test that the sensitivity of the detector is within limits? It would not test the actual operation of the detector...


yes you are correct the only way to test the operation of an I3 is to use a can of smoke


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

A test button, magnet test or a wire test on a smoke detector is fine for verifying that the detector electronics will go into alarm and that the panel will operate as designed. It is not a replacement for a smoke test which will test whether or not the detector will detect smoke and operate as designed. Sensitivity testing is an entirely different animal and requires special equipment.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> A test button, magnet test or a wire test on a smoke detector is fine for verifying that the detector electronics will go into alarm and that the panel will operate as designed. It is not a replacement for a smoke test which will test whether or not the detector will detect smoke and operate as designed. Sensitivity testing is an entirely different animal and requires special equipment.


System Sensor sells a tester that plugs onto the smoke head, but it costs around $2,000.00


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Sensitivity testers are not cheap!! A plug in unit like that is fine if you only work on or service system sensor devices. Other than that you are better off with something like the Trutest sensitivity tester. The sensitivity testers also need to be calibrated regularly. That reminds me, I need to send ours in for calibration. 

Intelligent/addressable fire alarm systems often satisfy the AHJ requirements to sensitivity testing by printing the report from the panel.


----------

